# New here with questions



## itisme (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello all, I've been reading these boards with great interest the last few days since learning that I may have some thyroid issues. It started with me feeling tired and coughing and having a slight sore throat and being told I have an enlarged thyroid. Off for an ultrasound and bloodwork I went, and after getting these results (see below), being referred to an endocrinologist for a biopsy. All the while, my doctor kept saying non-worrisome....but I can't help but worry. What are your expect opinions and what should I be asking the endo for when I see her at the end of the month?

Below are the results of my thyroid tests. Ranges in parentheses.
Thyroid Stimulating Hormone 1.31(.20 - 4.5)
Free Thyroxine 0.9 (0.8 to 1.8)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Antibody: 0.8 (0. to 9.0)
Thyroglobulin Antobidy <20 (0-20)

Ultrasound results
Findings: The right and left lobes of the thyroid gland are largenly symmentric in size, both measuring roughly 4.3cm in length. The thyroid does not appear enlarged. The isthmus measures 6mm in thickness. They thyroid parenchyma is largely homogeneous throughout. There is a subtle, hypoechoic nodule in the isthmus which measures 12 x 5 x 10mm and a few subcentimeter hypoechoic and cystic nodules of doubtful clinical significance. There are no thyroid masses.

Impression: Single, subtle nodule in the thyroid isthmus which measures up to 12mm. There are a few subcentimeter nodules scattered throughout the gland. FIndings are nonspecific but could represent early, multinodal goiter. Depending on clinical circumstances, consider FNA of the isthmus nodule


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itisme said:


> Hello all, I've been reading these boards with great interest the last few days since learning that I may have some thyroid issues. It started with me feeling tired and coughing and having a slight sore throat and being told I have an enlarged thyroid. Off for an ultrasound and bloodwork I went, and after getting these results (see below), being referred to an endocrinologist for a biopsy. All the while, my doctor kept saying non-worrisome....but I can't help but worry. What are your expect opinions and what should I be asking the endo for when I see her at the end of the month?
> 
> Below are the results of my thyroid tests. Ranges in parentheses.
> Thyroid Stimulating Hormone 1.31(.20 - 4.5)
> ...


Hi there and welcome!










Has the FNA been scheduled yet? It should be done.

How are you feeling and what took you to the doctor to get this diagnosis?

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

The thing is, you do want to be sure you do not have cancer and if you do and I certainly hope not but "if"; they can jump right on it and take care of it forthwith.

Have you had any antibodies' tests?


----------



## itisme (Sep 10, 2011)

I went to see the doc over feeling tired and what I thought was a flare up of my asthma. I'm feeling so so right now, seems like a cold with slight sore throat. I can feel a lump in my throat.

I get the fna at the end of the month at my endo apt I think.

Are there other tests I should have done? The two antibody tests I had were negative.
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Antibody: 0.8 (0. to 9.0)
Thyroglobulin Antobidy <20 (0-20)

With feeling something on my throat, I'm thinking I'd like to get this whole thing removed. Am I overreacting?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itisme said:


> I went to see the doc over feeling tired and what I thought was a flare up of my asthma. I'm feeling so so right now, seems like a cold with slight sore throat. I can feel a lump in my throat.
> 
> I get the fna at the end of the month at my endo apt I think.
> 
> ...


Some things are kind of scary so, no.......................I would not say you are overreacting. The best thing to do is get that FNA and take it from there.

Incidently, your TPO and Thryoglobulin Antibody ARE below the range but they are not negative. You have a "smattering" of each.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

It is my humble opinion that other tests can wait until after you have the FNA.


----------



## itisme (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Andros. You are so kind and helpful! I'll report back after my FNA.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itisme said:


> Thank you Andros. You are so kind and helpful! I'll report back after my FNA.


When is your FNA? Let us know so we can keep you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## itisme (Sep 10, 2011)

I met with endo today....seemed odd as I've been feeling good lately. Doc thinks I have thyroiditis that is calming down. She wasn't too worried about the nodule, but offered to do the FNA if I wanted. So, I went ahead and scheduled it for Friday. Also, I need to go back for more bloodwork in a month.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going through a case of thyroiditis and I would also do the RAIU testing to determine if it is thyroiditis and what type. There are several kinds of thyroiditis and each require a different course of treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

itisme said:


> I met with endo today....seemed odd as I've been feeling good lately. Doc thinks I have thyroiditis that is calming down. She wasn't too worried about the nodule, but offered to do the FNA if I wanted. So, I went ahead and scheduled it for Friday. Also, I need to go back for more bloodwork in a month.


I am so glad you insisted on the FNA! I presume that is tomorrow, the 23rd.?

After FNA, get home and get ice on the area. It will help a lot!

And I as well as others here will be anxious to know the pathologist's report on this.

This FNA was recommened on the sonogram report so I think you are wise to follow through.

Take care. Let us know when you can.


----------



## itisme (Sep 10, 2011)

So the FNA wasn't so bad...the worse pain was the lidocaine and the other pokes weren't so bad. I got the results back today- the office called- and it was benign! They still want me to get additional bloodwork done in a few weeks to check thyroid levels and then come back in 9 months for another ultrasound. Of course, if anything else happens, I should come right back in.

Thanks for your support during this. I AM feeling better than when this first came down, but my throat really isn't right, but tons better than it was earlier.


----------

